# Surf w/ NNW wind



## Palmetto08 (Jan 14, 2009)

Obviously tomorrow isn't an ideal day to fish on the boat or anywhere for that matter. I'm thinking about heading down to fish the surf early tomorrow morning.

Does a north wind help with the fishing? I assume the surf would be fairly calm or am I completely wrong? I hardly surf fish so any advice would be helpful before I head down there from Mobile. Thank you


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I generally never surf fish on a north wind because it does lay it down flat. I have tried many times in the past on a north wind and gotten skunked. South wind is where it's at in my opinion, gets the surf nice and stirred up.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Location, location, location.....thats what matters in surf fishing, regardless of wind direction. I'm going down to fish the surf in the morning myself. While I do like a little bit of surf action, if you have good current and are in a good position along some form of natural funnel to gather whatever food sources are available, the fish should be there. Look for deep, narrow cuts in the trough or any significant variation in the bottom contour.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano Wind*



Chris V said:


> Location, location, location.....thats what matters in surf fishing, regardless of wind direction. I'm going down to fish the surf in the morning myself. While I do like a little bit of surf action, if you have good current and are in a good position along some form of natural funnel to gather whatever food sources are available, the fish should be there. Look for deep, narrow cuts in the trough or any significant variation in the bottom contour.


I'm with Chris here. I know of places where I've caught fish during a certain wind that I check out to make sure, but just be where the fish are and you'll catch fish! 

Something is concentrating bait there and the fish have to eat! JMHO C2


----------

